
Concurrency with Python, Twisted, and Flex - foemmel
http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=230001
======
carterschonwald
Its worth mentioning that Twisted is basically a hack to allow normal python
to do what would otherwise be easy if the language had coroutines and
continuations. (eg what webframeworks in scheme and smalltalk do)

~~~
carterschonwald
and haskell too

